# Eagle & Bear Topper Process.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There are may ways to approach a carving project. This is just my way to on this project. Hope it will be of some help if you have questions of how to start and work though a project. I am as always also open to suggestions .

I have chosen to go with the butternut for this project. Mostly because of the grain in the block of wood I have. I am stating with 2 ½"x 2 ½"x 8" block of butternut. This block of wood is a center cut and the grain is very uniform.









To take advantage of the grain I will center the carving. My first cut will be to rip cut a little over 3/8" on both sides .









Then cut out the basic shape of the topper.Once I make the side cuts I may adjust the final outline cut a little..


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking forward to its materialisation


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking toward to seeing it.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Every journey starts with the first step, looking forward to to seeing the steps along the way, please keep posting.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was able to start on the Eagle- Bear topper. cut out basic shape on the band saw.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its a start .finding time is difficult

now look forward to its develoment


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All journeys begin with a single step.

Keep going.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Keep carvin' looking forward to its development and transformation,


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back to the Bear & Eagle topper I started in October. It is one of those fill in projects I have when I have time to work on my own projects.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope you get those jobs done so you can et back into the shed


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hmm snuck off to the Carving Barn? Mrs.out of town?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Hmm snuck off to the Carving Barn? Mrs.out of town?


QUITE, she might hear you !!


----------

